# Literary Agent Advice



## F.E.O. Tragicomix (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Last year I finally completed my first fantasy fiction novel. I spent the year editing and revising, and now I'm looking for agents. I'm having a hard time finding agents who are looking for traditional fantasy specifically (as opposed to urban/contemporary fantasy). 

Anyone else in this boat?

Any advice?

-A TRAVELER


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 14, 2012)

F.E.O. Tragicomix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last year I finally completed my first fantasy fiction novel. I spent the year editing and revising, and now I'm looking for agents. I'm having a hard time finding agents who are looking for traditional fantasy specifically (as opposed to urban/contemporary fantasy).
> 
> ...



I bought a guide to literary agents that listed a BUNCH, spent probably an entire work week reading through every one, filtering them by genre and ranking them according to my preference, sent out maybe 2 query letters and then gave up on this.

Although I am considering going back into it to try to get someone to market the film rights to my books. 

I guess I'd recommend buying a guide to literary agents (or borrowing one). I bought Herman's guide--this one: Jeff Herman's Guide to Book Publishers, Editors, and Literary Agents, 22E: Who They Are! What They Want! How to Win Them Over! (Jeff Herman's Guide to Book Publishers, Editors, & Literary Agents): Jeff Herman: 9781402260612: Amazon.com: Books

I didn't really do any research on if that was the best one. I think it was the only one at the bookstore when I went looking.


----------



## F.E.O. Tragicomix (Nov 14, 2012)

If you found in that particular guide literary agents who were actually looking for fantasy, then it's a great deal better than the two guides sitting in front of me on my table as I type, for example. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 15, 2012)

F.E.O. Tragicomix said:


> If you found in that particular guide literary agents who were actually looking for fantasy, then it's a great deal better than the two guides sitting in front of me on my table as I type, for example. Thanks for the tip!



In it they listed each agent's genre preference, so it was a simple matter of filtering them first with that. 

A vast plurality of the agents appeared to be seeking women's lit and YA/children's fiction.


----------



## F.E.O. Tragicomix (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes...that sort of book does seem to be in vogue doesn't it? 

Nevertheless, I'm still willing to peruse any resource I can get my hands on. Thank you!


----------

